# *Official NPFFL rankings* 2010



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The first rankings, post UFC on Versus 1 and DREAM 13:



*1. Toroian(+21)
2. Toxic (+19)
2. (tie) Dario03(+19)
4. Atilak (+17)
5. Indestructibl3 (+5)
6. Dakota? (+2)


​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the rankings after UFC 111 and UFC 21:



*
1. Toroian(+29)
2. Atilak (+28)
3. Servatose (+27)
3. (tie) Syxx Paq (+27)
5. Toxic (+19)
5. (tie) Dario03(+19)
7. Hellboy (+18)
8. Tyson2011 (+8)
8. (tie) Life b eZ (+8)
10. Indestructibl3 (+5)
11. Dakota? (+2)
11. (tie) TheGuRu (+2)


​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings for non paid FFL after UFC 112 is said and done:



*
1. Syxx Paq (+61)
2. Servatose (+45)
3. Toroian(+29)
4. Atilak (+28)
5. Toxic (+19)
5. (tie) Dario03(+19)
5. (tie) Tyson2011 (+19)
8. Hellboy (+18)
9. Life b eZ (+16)
9. (tie) Hawndo (+16)
11. Indestructibl3 (+5)
12. Dakota? (+2)
12. (tie) TheGuRu (+2)


​*


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

God damn BJ Penn, why did he have to do this to me......


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> God damn BJ Penn, why did he have to do this to me......


Things aren't looking too good for him ... and he'll probably move up to WW too.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Things aren't looking too good for him ... and he'll probably move up to WW too.


Yeah, I know, I had the chance to take Shogun or Machida or so many other fighters and I just didn't see BJ losing at LW, god damn it Frankie Edgar.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah, I know, I had the chance to take Shogun or Machida or so many other fighters and I just didn't see BJ losing at LW, god damn it Frankie Edgar.


God love you Frankie Edgar :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings for non paid FFL after Strikeforce: Nashville is all over:



*
1. Syxx Paq (+61)
2. Servatose (+45)
3. Atilak (+36)
4. Toroian(+29)
5. Indestructibl3 (+24)
6. Toxic (+19)
6. (tie) Dario03(+19)
6. (tie) Tyson2011 (+19)
6. (tie) Guam68 (+19)
10. Hellboy (+18)
11. Life b eZ (+16)
11. (tie) Hawndo (+16)
11. (tie) Sideways222 (+16)
11. (tie) Alizio (+16)
15. Dakota? (+2)
15. (tie) TheGuRu (+2)


​*


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

GOD DAMN YOU FRANKIE EDGAR!!!!

Every time I see how low I am, GOD DAMN YOU FRANKIE EDGAR!!!!

If I didn't pick BJ I would be so happy........

All I ever did was hope BJ would lose, he never did, I take him, he loses his next fight.........


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd like to thank Shane Carwin for killing frank (Mir B EZ), I'd like to thank Anderson for putting on the strangest fight ever, and finally I'd like to thank Matt Hughes for utterly Tooling Renzo.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> I'd like to thank Shane Carwin for killing frank (Mir B EZ), I'd like to thank Anderson for putting on the strangest fight ever, and finally I'd like to thank Matt Hughes for utterly Tooling Renzo.


Go to hell, when BJ wins the rematch in the first I'll be right there behind you. I went for stamina and distance, several fights, you're only going to get a couple fights with those guys haha.

BTW Can I get some points for the beating Nick put on Miller after the Jake Shields fight?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Go to hell, when BJ wins the rematch in the first I'll be right there behind you. I went for stamina and distance, several fights, you're only going to get a couple fights with those guys haha.
> 
> BTW Can I get some points for the beating Nick put on Miller after the Jake Shields fight?


OR, my gamble on Carwin was amazing, anderson will continue to due whatever the hell that was, Hughes will feel like fighting sometime this year, and tool that guy too, and sugar, will annihilate Slightly Annoyed Jackson.

OR MAYBE, Penn loses again and then idk what is next for you and team.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I really need Jose to win his title fight tonight. And I want Henderson to win. Not because hes on my team (hes not) but because I could of had Cerrone and if him and Aldo win I would of had all the WEC champs and then I'll be said that I don't lol.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the new rankings for non paid FFL after WEC...er, Aldo vs Faber is wrapped up:



*
1. Syxx Paq (+61)
2. Servatose (+45)
3. Dario03(+38)
4. Atilak (+36)
5. Toroian(+29)
6. Toxic (+27)
7. UFCFAN89 (+26)
8. Indestructibl3 (+24)
8. (tie) Life b eZ (+24)
10. Tyson2011 (+21)
11. Guam68 (+19)
12. Hellboy (+18)
13. Hawndo (+16)
13. (tie) Sideways222 (+16)
15. Dakota? (+13)
16. TheGuRu (+2)


​*


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd like to say thanks to Henderson :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

3 of my guys have losses and one hasnt fought yet, i dont like where my team is going haha


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the new rankings for non paid FFL after UFC 113:



*
1. Atilak (+66)
2. Syxx Paq (+61)
3. Servatose (+45)
4. Dario03(+38)
5. Indestructibl3 (+35)
6. Toroian(+29)
6. (tie) Dakota? (+29)
8. Toxic (+27)
9. UFCFAN89 (+26)
10. Life b eZ (+24)
11. Tyson2011 (+21)
11. (tie) Guam68 (+21)
13. Hellboy (+18)
14. Hawndo (+16)
14. (tie) Sideways222 (+16)
16. UFCFAN18 (+8)
17. TheGuRu (+2)
17. (tie) Thelegend (+2)

​*


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> These are the new rankings for non paid FFL after UFC 113:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man i jumped up alot. TY Belcher


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you SHOGUN! Im thinking about changing an avatar but with that one everyone will knew I supported him before 113 :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings, this time after Strikeforce Heavy Artillery:



*
1. Atilak (+66)
2. Syxx Paq (+61)
3. Dario03(+49)
4. Servatose (+45)
5. UFCFAN18 (+39)
6. Indestructibl3 (+35)
7. Toroian(+29)
7. (tie) Dakota? (+29)
9. Toxic (+27)
10. UFCFAN89 (+26)
11. Life b eZ (+24)
12. Tyson2011 (+21)
12. (tie) Guam68 (+21)
14. Hellboy (+18)
15. Hawndo (+16)
15. (tie) Sideways222 (+16)
17. TheGuRu (+2)
17. (tie) Thelegend (+2)

​*


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Dang, if I had gotten Ubereem like I had wanted I would be winning right now. Darn you UFCFAN18!!! lol.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings, after DREAM 14 and UFC 114:



*
1. Syxx Paq (+72)
2. Atilak (+66)
3. Dario03(+49)
4. Servatose (+47)
5. Life b eZ (+45)
6. UFCFAN18 (+39)
7. Indestructibl3 (+35)
8. Toroian(+31)
9. Dakota? (+29)
9. (tie) Toxic (+29)
11. UFCFAN89 (+26)
12. Hawndo (+22)
13. Tyson2011 (+21)
13. (tie) Guam68 (+21)
15. Hellboy (+18)
16. Sideways222 (+16)
17. Thelegend (+7)
18. TheGuRu (+2)


​*


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hell yeah! Nick Diaz is a beast and people thought I was crazy for picking him.....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Man i just keep dropping down in the rankings and my guys arnt really even fighting.

Werdum,Chael and Swick need to get in the octagon already.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Ill see you in a few months Atilak.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> Ill see you in a few months Atilak.


I can't wait to see your reaction when Lesnar pounds Carwin in the first, Chael upsets or five rounds Anderson and BJ wins his title back in the second, then all of a sudden you're not so cozing up there at the top. 

Not to mention Rashad will get put to sleep in the first. You're going to end up losing points with your team getting KO'd in the first round.

It's not Atilak you need to worry about sir....Fitch sub 2nd round and BJ sub 2nd round and you'll be looking at me.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I can't wait to see your reaction when Lesnar pounds Carwin in the first, Chael upsets or five rounds Anderson and BJ wins his title back in the second, then all of a sudden you're not so cozing up there at the top.
> 
> Not to mention Rashad will get put to sleep in the first. You're going to end up losing points with your team getting KO'd in the first round.
> 
> It's not Atilak you need to worry about sir....Fitch sub 2nd round and BJ sub 2nd round and you'll be looking at me.


there is only one word for rage of this caliber.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> there is only one word for rage of this caliber.


Just wait....just wait....


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Just wait....just wait....


Admit it, you wish you had picked this team. This team kicks ass. like i said last time, what if BJ gets taken down once, has that make the judges give edgar the fight, shane knocks out brocks untested chin, sugar woops shogun forrest style, Andy subs that dumb douche sonnen, and matt hughes goes ahead and hughes almeida.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> Admit it, you wish you had picked this team. This team kicks ass. like i said last time, what if BJ gets taken down once, has that make the judges give edgar the fight, shane knocks out brocks untested chin, sugar woops shogun forrest style, Andy subs that dumb douche sonnen, and matt hughes goes ahead and hughes almeida.


HAHAHAHA, do you even believe what you just said? BJ will take Frankie apart and everyone knows it. 

Carwin is the only guy you've got with a chance to get you some points. Rashad is walking into a straight vietcong ambush, he'll be out by the second. Whether or not Anderson can beat Chael's ass or not he'll five round him and get you nothing and Matt Hughes might as well be on the undercard, do you even get points for that?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> HAHAHAHA, do you even believe what you just said? BJ will take Frankie apart and everyone knows it.
> 
> Carwin is the only guy you've got with a chance to get you some points. Rashad is walking into a straight vietcong ambush, he'll be out by the second. Whether or not Anderson can beat Chael's ass or not he'll five round him and get you nothing and Matt Hughes might as well be on the undercard, do you even get points for that?


I get the satisfaction of imagining what your face looks like after Hughes breaks him like Renzo, and better still the joy of knowing that i didnt pick BJ.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> I get the satisfaction of imagining what your face looks like after Hughes breaks him like Renzo, and better still the joy of knowing that i didnt pick BJ.


You had the first overal pick, if you had taken BJ I would have laughed my ass off........

Your only chance at a couple points is Carwin getting a lucky punch on Brock as he gets taken down.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> You had the first overal pick, if you had taken BJ I would have laughed my ass off........
> 
> Your only chance at a couple points is Carwin getting a lucky punch on Brock as he gets taken down.


Admit your fear and you shall be forgiven for bashing the best team. no one actually believes sonnen beats Anderson half the time, let alone all the time, i dont get how you can act like sonnen is in some sort of gorrila vs flea mismatch. Hughes gets wins, gets points. and if you doubt for an instant sugar cant beat shogun, you sir, are silly.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> Admit your fear and you shall be forgiven for bashing the best team. no one actually believes sonnen beats Anderson half the time, let alone all the time, i dont get how you can act like sonnen is in some sort of gorrila vs flea mismatch. Hughes gets wins, gets points. and if you doubt for an instant sugar cant beat shogun, you sir, are silly.


I'm not doubting that your guys can win, I'm doubting they can win early and get you any decent points. Silva refuses to finish guys and Hughes grind people out now and in order for Rashad to beat Machida he has to take him down and grind it out. Carwin is your only flash finisher and I doubt he'll even beat Brock.

BJ can win in 2 or 3, Diaz rarely sees a second round and Scottie is a straight monster. Fitch is the only guy I've got that doesn't finish a lot of fights, but he always wins. Your team, minus Carwin doesn't finish fights.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm not doubting that your guys can win, I'm doubting they can win early and get you any decent points. Silva refuses to finish guys and Hughes grind people out now and in order for Rashad to beat Machida he has to take him down and grind it out. Carwin is your only flash finisher and I doubt he'll even beat Brock.
> 
> BJ can win in 2 or 3, Diaz rarely sees a second round and Scottie is a straight monster. Fitch is the only guy I've got that doesn't finish a lot of fights, but he always wins. Your team, minus Carwin doesn't finish fights.


Where have you been? Carwin destroys people, Rashad didnt finish his last two but can certainly finish, Hughes finished Renzo right, and Andy can finish anyone he wants to. Remember what happened to the next guy he got after leites? JAB OF DEATH. not saying thats how its going to be but he felt he had to put on a show, and so he did. ALL BUT ONE ARE TITLE FIGHTS AND MAIN EVENTS!

oh and no offense but i honestly dont know who your fourth dude, and not sure who nick even fights for, and considering BJ just lost in the least pointed fashion, i wouldnt be throwing stones mister glass team.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> Where have you been? Carwin destroys people, Rashad didnt finish his last two but can certainly finish, Hughes finished Renzo right, and Andy can finish anyone he wants to. Remember what happened to the next guy he got after leites? JAB OF DEATH. not saying thats how its going to be but he felt he had to put on a show, and so he did. ALL BUT ONE ARE TITLE FIGHTS AND MAIN EVENTS!
> 
> oh and no offense but i honestly dont know who your fourth dude, and not sure who nick even fights for, and considering BJ just lost in the least pointed fashion, i wouldnt be throwing stones mister glass team.


Rashad is not finishing anyone anytime soon sir, he's greg jacksoning it. 

And the fact that your team is populated by UFC fighters and you have no idea who a guy on my team is means you need to watch some MMA not UFC.......hahahaa


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Rashad is not finishing anyone anytime soon sir, he's greg jacksoning it.
> 
> And the fact that your team is populated by UFC fighters and you have no idea who a guy on my team is means you need to watch some MMA not UFC.......hahahaa


If they were good enough to be in the UFC they would be, or they're Fedor or Hendo.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> If they were good enough to be in the UFC they would be, or they're Fedor or Hendo.


Haha, well played sir. Scottie Jorgenson is actually too small to be in the UFC, he's in the WEC.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Haha, well played sir. Scottie Jorgenson is actually too small to be in the UFC, he's in the WEC.


i forgot, or they're tiny.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> Ill see you in a few months Atilak.


I think that Rashad has only chance to grind out W and it will be hard for 5rounds. I think that Shogun will bring next 30pts to me(1rnd KO).

Carwin was great pic. Im his fan and I think he will knock out Lesnar. This is fun competition I would rather see you winning with Carwin KO then Lesnar staying champ :thumb02:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Atilak said:


> I think that Rashad has only chance to grind out W and it will be hard for 5rounds. I think that Shogun will bring next 30pts to me(1rnd KO).
> 
> Carwin was great pic. Im his fan and I think he will knock out Lesnar. This is fun competition I would rather see you winning with Carwin KO then Lesnar staying champ :thumb02:


honestly out of competition, i was a little excited when page was dropping bombs, i really didnt care much who won, just the fight after. no offense but i dont think shogun has demons living in his hands quite like Rampage.

As for Carwin, yah i was rather happy he dropped to me, brock, gonna take a long nap.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

He has living deamons in himself raise01: 

Im just Shogun fan and dislike Rashad, thats all 

2 fight in a row I was watching hell.. First T.Silva could finish it - gassed, same Rampage. Btw lot better performance overall agains Rampage, he throw at least some punches :thumbsup:

I really hope that I will not see same scenario again. In Shogun I believeraise01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> You had the first overal pick, if you had taken BJ I would have laughed my ass off........
> 
> Your only chance at a couple points is Carwin getting a lucky punch on Brock as he gets taken down.


Why BJ is going into his 3rd title fight this year and at this pace will have a 4th (if he beats Edgar). No other top guy is even close, Lesnar will fight once, GSP twice, Anderson maybe 3 times? BJ is mad points.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Why BJ is going into his 3rd title fight this year and at this pace will have a 4th (if he beats Edgar). No other top guy is even close, Lesnar will fight once, GSP twice, Anderson maybe 3 times? BJ is mad points.


thing is a 5 round LOSS in a title fight NON MAIN EVENT, is not mad points. Hindsight is 20-20.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings, following UFC 115:



*
1. Syxx Paq (+72)
2. Atilak (+66)
3. Dario03(+49)
4. Servatose (+47)
5. Life b eZ (+45)
6. UFCFAN18 (+39)
7. Indestructibl3 (+35)
8. Toroian(+31)
9. Dakota? (+29)
9. (tie) Toxic (+29)
11. UFCFAN89 (+28)
12. Tyson2011 (+23)
13. Hawndo (+22)
14. Guam68 (+21)
15. Hellboy (+18)
16. Sideways222 (+16)
17. Thelegend (+7)
18. TheGuRu (+4)


​*


----------



## phiya (Feb 18, 2010)

sigh... when my guys actually fight I may have some points on the board. Good news is they're all slated to fight by the end of August. 

Brock Lesnar
George Sotiropolis
Joe Stevenson
Jose Benevides

I may actually get some decent points out of a couple of these fights, though I don't see Stevenson or Benevides getting early victories.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Two members move up in the new rankings, after Strikeforce LA:



*
1. Syxx Paq (+72)
2. Atilak (+66)
3. Dario03(+49)
4. Servatose (+47)
5. Life b eZ (+45)
6. UFCFAN18 (+39)
7. Indestructibl3 (+35)
7. (tie) Toxic (+35)
9. Toroian(+31)
10. UFCFAN89 (+30)
11. Dakota? (+29)
12. Tyson2011 (+23)
13. Hawndo (+22)
14. Guam68 (+21)
15. Hellboy (+18)
16. Sideways222 (+16)
17. Thelegend (+7)
18. TheGuRu (+4)


​*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hahahahhahaha

Now all Chael Sonnen has to do is win his fight and i should be number 1.

My roster is doing legit. You guys have to give it out to me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Did anyone have Werdum?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Did anyone have Werdum?


Look at the comment above you please.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New NPFFL ranks after Strikeforce Fedor/Werdum:



*
1. Syxx Paq (+72)
2. Atilak (+66)
3. UFCFAN89 (+54)
4. Dario03(+49)
5. Servatose (+47)
6. Life b eZ (+45)
7. UFCFAN18 (+41)
8. Sideways222 (+37)
9. Indestructibl3 (+35)
9. (tie) Toxic (+35)
11. Toroian(+31)
12. Dakota? (+29)
13. Tyson2011 (+23)
14. Hawndo (+22)
15. Guam68 (+21)
16. Hellboy (+18)
17. Thelegend (+12)
18. TheGuRu (+4)


​*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Only 8th?? I feel like i should be further up. But i guess you dont get points for calling upsets


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rankings after UFC 116:



*
1. Syxx Paq (+83)
2. Atilak (+66)
3. UFCFAN89 (+54)
4. Dario03(+49)
5. Servatose (+47)
6. Life b eZ (+45)
7. UFCFAN18 (+41)
8. Sideways222 (+37)
9. Indestructibl3 (+35)
9. (tie) Toxic (+35)
9. (tie) Phiya (+35)
12. Toroian(+31)
13. Dakota? (+29)
14. Tyson2011 (+23)
15. Hawndo (+22)
16. Guam68 (+21)
17. Hellboy (+18)
18. Thelegend (+12)
19. TheGuRu (+6)


​*


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm Missing about 18 points. anyone seen them? Josh Rosenthalls sure as hell hasnt.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I was wondering when you'd show up and start complaining because you didn't get your points haha. Told you Carwin would get beat. Carwin hit him a few times hard the rest were baby slaps because he has no cardio. 

If Brock was hurt enough to stop the fight he wouldn't have come out and dominated the second. Enjoy your lead while it lasts haha.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I was wondering when you'd show up and start complaining because you didn't get your points haha. Told you Carwin would get beat. Carwin hit him a few times hard the rest were baby slaps because he has no cardio.
> 
> If Brock was hurt enough to stop the fight he wouldn't have come out and dominated the second. Enjoy your lead while it lasts haha.


You do realize, i still have more points then you, and that i still have the unbeatable monster, so long as rosenthalls dosent show up. im gonna laugh when the judges give it to edgar again after five rounds of circling, jabs, and 2 takedowns.

When an elephant is down, even the ants will kick it, in this case, its certainly an elephant, and its more of a, the elephant killed the other one, only to find out that somehow thats not what happened.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> You do realize, i still have more points then you, and that i still have the unbeatable monster, so long as rosenthalls dosent show up. im gonna laugh when the judges give it to edgar again after five rounds of circling, jabs, and 2 takedowns.
> 
> When an elephant is down, even the ants will kick it, in this case, its certainly an elephant, and its more of a, the elephant killed the other one, only to find out that somehow thats not what happened.


You do realize how out of action and how few points are coming your way right? Evans is waiting for Shogun, so out til at least March. Silva is going to five round Sonnen, Hughes isn't a main event anymore and Carwin might get Brock in a rematch, which will be another loss or he'll get a co main event. 

Like I said, enjoy your lead while it lasts....


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> You do realize how out of action and how few points are coming your way right? Evans is waiting for Shogun, so out til at least March. Silva is going to five round Sonnen, Hughes isn't a main event anymore and Carwin might get Brock in a rematch, which will be another loss or he'll get a co main event.
> 
> Like I said, enjoy your lead while it lasts....


Like i said, this elephants down, your just looking at this as SOME way to get back at me for having a team thats head and shoulders above yours, this elephant will rise. why is it that people just ASSUME that anderson silva, the most dangerous man in MMA, save MAYBE shane carwin, cant take out a guy with striking worse than anything else iv seen, save that?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Syxx Paq said:


> Like i said, this elephants down, your just looking at this as SOME way to get back at me for having a team thats head and shoulders above yours, this elephant will rise. why is it that people just ASSUME that anderson silva, the most dangerous man in MMA, save MAYBE shane carwin, cant take out a guy with striking worse than anything else iv seen, save that?


Cause my boy Sonnen is going to dominate Silva for 5 rounds. My team hasnt failed me yet.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> Like i said, this elephants down, your just looking at this as SOME way to get back at me for having a team thats head and shoulders above yours, this elephant will rise. why is it that people just ASSUME that anderson silva, the most dangerous man in MMA, save MAYBE shane carwin, cant take out a guy with striking worse than anything else iv seen, save that?


Yeah, except I've been taking shots at you since this started, telling you your team didn't have any longevity.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah, except I've been taking shots at you since this started, telling you your team didn't have any longevity.


And it took you THIS long to actually be right, if i dont get it this time, ill get it eventually. your team dosent even have a sprint  what does that mean for you if im tops?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> And it took you THIS long to actually be right, if i dont get it this time, ill get it eventually. your team dosent even have a sprint  what does that mean for you if im tops?


It took this long? Silva has a five round decision, Hughes fought once to a late stoppage and Rashad won a decision....The only reason you're ahead is because of Carwin's 1st round KO of Mir and Rashad had a main event that shouldn't have been a main event. Your ahead on Mir's ability to always let everyone down in a big fight, yet you brag like you picked the greatest team on the planet.....


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> It took this long? Silva has a five round decision, Hughes fought once to a late stoppage and Rashad won a decision....The only reason you're ahead is because of Carwin's 1st round KO of Mir and Rashad had a main event that shouldn't have been a main event. Your ahead on Mir's ability to always let everyone down in a big fight, yet you brag like you picked the greatest team on the planet.....


So the biggest fight in history (at the time) DIDNT deserve its own PPV? WTF are you on? Rashad and Rampage would get a main event if it wre just a random thrown together card like 108 ended up being. the hatred and TUF just cements that THIS will sell biiiig time.

and as for my team, as much as you hate on it, it becomes clear, your just jealous, that you didnt get this lucky, thats all it is, is you wishing you had andys 5 round WIN instead of bjs 5 round non main event LOSS.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> So the biggest fight in history (at the time) DIDNT deserve its own PPV? WTF are you on? Rashad and Rampage would get a main event if it wre just a random thrown together card like 108 ended up being. the hatred and TUF just cements that THIS will sell biiiig time.
> 
> and as for my team, as much as you hate on it, it becomes clear, your just jealous, that you didnt get this lucky, thats all it is, is you wishing you had andys 5 round WIN instead of bjs 5 round non main event LOSS.


Wow......just wow......I didn't get lucky? You got the first pick, get lucky? WTF does that even mean in a draft...I have a feeling you're taking this way too seriously. I'm kind of done with this discussion though, someone is a little pissed one of their fighters lost.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

You have no idea. im gonna go shoot kittens with machine guns now. be back later.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rankings after DREAM 15:



*
1. Atilak (+95)
2. Syxx Paq (+83)
3. Life b eZ (+56)
4. UFCFAN89 (+54)
5. Dario03(+49)
6. Servatose (+47)
7. UFCFAN18 (+41)
8. Guam68 (+39)
9. Sideways222 (+37)
10. Indestructibl3 (+35)
10. (tie) Toxic (+35)
10. (tie) Phiya (+35)
13. Toroian(+31)
14. Dakota? (+29)
15. Tyson2011 (+23)
16. Hawndo (+22)
17. Hellboy (+18)
18. Thelegend (+12)
19. TheGuRu (+6)


​*


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds promising


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad I got in that last minute drop  Would have been nice if he had won thoughm damn you Aoki and your ability in Japan.....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The rankings after UFC on Versus 2:



*
1. Atilak (+95)
2. Syxx Paq (+83)
3. Life b eZ (+56)
4. UFCFAN89 (+54)
5. Toroian(+52)
6. Dario03(+49)
7. Servatose (+47)
8. UFCFAN18 (+41)
8. (tie) Guam68 (+41)
10. Sideways222 (+37)
11. Indestructibl3 (+35)
11. (tie) Toxic (+35)
11. (tie) Phiya (+35)
14. Dakota? (+29)
15. Tyson2011 (+25)
16. Hawndo (+22)
17. Hellboy (+18)
18. Thelegend (+12)
19. TheGuRu (+6)


​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The rankings after UFC 117 is said and done:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+125)
2. Atilak (+95)
3. Life b eZ (+64)
4. Dario03(+57)
5. Servatose (+55)
6. UFCFAN89 (+54)
7. Toroian(+52)
8. Sideways222 (+48)
9. UFCFAN18 (+41)
9. (tie) Guam68 (+41)
11. Indestructibl3 (+35)
11. (tie) Toxic (+35)
11. (tie) Phiya (+35)
14. Dakota? (+29)
15. Tyson2011 (+25)
16. Hawndo (+22)
17. Hellboy (+20)
18. Thelegend (+12)
19. TheGuRu (+8)


​*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> The rankings after UFC 117 is said and done:
> 
> 
> *
> ...


God dammit... so close!!

Everyone thought my team was crazy but they have done work so far.. if only Chael could have lasted 2 more minutes!!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Freakin Matt Hughes, how do you work? Arm in headlock? really matt? get on my team. This time i refuse to take part in the "who mad" posting now, so bye bye thread.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is officially over, with Shogun out til next year Syxx has got this. If Anderson hadn't pulled off that triangle someone might have been able to catch him, not happening anymore.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> This is officially over, with Shogun out til next year Syxx has got this. If Anderson hadn't pulled off that triangle someone might have been able to catch him, not happening anymore.


Why is this over?  I doubt that anyone from his team will fight in 2010 again.

Silva - maybe with Vitor, but I doubt that it will happen in 2010
Carwin - ?? Possible
Matt - Said that he will take layoff
Evans - Waiting for Shogun


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Atilak said:


> Why is this over?  I doubt that anyone from his team will fight in 2010 again.
> 
> Silva - maybe with Vitor, but I doubt that it will happen in 2010
> Carwin - ?? Possible
> ...


Who's going to catch him though, I know I'm not. Diaz is suspended for a while, Fitch isn't fighting anytime soon. Unless Bj finishes Frankie in the first (doubtful) I'm not catching him. And you don't have anyone who's making up enough points in the next couple months no main events or title fights.  Trust me I'm not exactly happy about it either. But I should edit that, it's a two horse race with one pretty far ahead haha.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The rankings after WEC 50:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+125)
2. Atilak (+95)
3. Dario03(+74)
4. Life b eZ (+64)
5. Servatose (+55)
6. UFCFAN89 (+54)
7. Toroian(+52)
8. Sideways222 (+48)
9. Phiya (+46)
10. UFCFAN18 (+41)
10. (tie) Guam68 (+41)
12. Indestructibl3 (+35)
12. (tie) Toxic (+35)
14. Dakota? (+29)
15. Tyson2011 (+25)
16. Hawndo (+22)
17. Hellboy (+20)
18. Thelegend (+12)
19. TheGuRu (+8)


​*


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just wish my guys were finishing their fights. I wasn't surprised that Rogers lost to Overeem (still upset I didn't get Ubereem) and the Cruz/Benavidez fight wasn't to surprising, but Jose and JDS were great finishers before but since our NPFFL started they haven't been


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Who's going to catch him though, I know I'm not. Diaz is suspended for a while, Fitch isn't fighting anytime soon. Unless Bj finishes Frankie in the first (doubtful) I'm not catching him. And you don't have anyone who's making up enough points in the next couple months no main events or title fights.  Trust me I'm not exactly happy about it either. But I should edit that, it's a two horse race with one pretty far ahead haha.


its ok, im upset im serious about this too, i thought it would be a silly game, i got first pick, nearly didnt make it in time, and am now actually taking this seriously enough to care what happens, but i mean, stuff is on the line... freaking fantasy leagues, i hate you.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> its ok, im upset im serious about this too, i thought it would be a silly game, i got first pick, nearly didnt make it in time, and am now actually taking this seriously enough to care what happens, but i mean, stuff is on the line... freaking fantasy leagues, i hate you.


Hahaha, this that how fantasy leagues always go, before they start everyone is just laughing maybe talking a little bit of trash then all of a sudden it's "mid-season" and people you used to like have become enemies because you're in close competition haha.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Hahaha, this that how fantasy leagues always go, before they start everyone is just laughing maybe talking a little bit of trash then all of a sudden it's "mid-season" and people you used to like have become enemies because you're in close competition haha.



EXACTLY! thankfully this isnt nearly as bad as fantasy football...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> EXACTLY! thankfully this isnt nearly as bad as fantasy football...


Thank god it's not, people get crazy personal with fantasy football, cutting and signing gets cutthroat and then people won't talk to you at the water cooler on Monday because you pulled out a win with some crazy play or with a kicker that weekend.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Thank god it's not, people get crazy personal with fantasy football, cutting and signing gets cutthroat and then people won't talk to you at the water cooler on Monday because you pulled out a win with some crazy play or with a kicker that weekend.


I would like to have seen the faces of all the guys that had the charges defense after the whole Ed Hochuli thing tho ;P


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> I would like to have seen the faces of all the guys that had the charges defense after the whole Ed Hochuli thing tho ;P


Hahaha, I had Jay Cutler that year :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn... dammit King...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Your rankings after Strikeforce Houston:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+125)
2. Atilak (+95)
3. Dario03(+74)
4. Life b eZ (+64)
5. Sideways222 (+59)
6. Servatose (+55)
7. UFCFAN89 (+54)
8. Toroian(+52)
8. (tie) Toxic (+52)
10. Phiya (+46)
11. Guam68 (+43)
12. UFCFAN18 (+41)
13. Indestructibl3 (+35)
14. Dakota? (+29)
15. Tyson2011 (+25)
16. Hawndo (+22)
17. Hellboy (+20)
18. Thelegend (+12)
19. TheGuRu (+8)


​*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Your rankings after Strikeforce Houston:
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Im not really sure how this works BUT how is this possible?? My boy lost... why did i move up in rankings lol.

Maybe i shouldnt say anything but whats fair is fair... Not here to win cuz of a mistake.

Also just to make it clear.. im not sure if a mistake was made.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-n...e-ffl/80410-event-20-strikeforce-houston.html

Im gonna leave this here... why isnt the Point System stickied By the bye?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Syxx Paq said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-n...e-ffl/80410-event-20-strikeforce-houston.html
> 
> Im gonna leave this here... why isnt the Point System stickied By the bye?


I actually just went and looked this up right after i posted. I wanted to check if there was a point explanation and surely there was. Cool.. im glad there was no mistake because once King lost i wasnt even sure id be top 10 anymore


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Im not really sure how this works BUT how is this possible?? My boy lost... why did i move up in rankings lol.


Not just for Sideways, but anyone needing help with scores. Rankings are just based on points accumulated from each event: 

These are the points you can score (posted in every event thread)



> If your fighter is on the card: +5 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight: +6 points
> If your fighter wins said title fight: +2 points
> If your fighter is involved in the Main Event (LAST FIGHT of the event): +3 points (regardless of win / loss)
> ...


And this is what you got for King MO

*King Mo: (+5)(+6)(+3)(-3)=(+11) *

5 points for being on the card, 6 for being in a title fight (would have been more if he'd won it), and 3 points for being in the main event. He lost 3 points for losing the fight. Total of 11 points. Then 11 is added to your 48 points, giving you 59. All those other players that had between 48 and 59 points were then passed by you in the rankings. It just looked like a big jump because so many people were close in scores.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Not just for Sideways, but anyone needing help with scores. Rankings are just based on points accumulated from each event:
> 
> These are the points you can score (posted in every event thread)
> 
> ...


Yeah i looked it up right after i posted and also Syxx Paq posted the link to that Info. So a your little late BUT thanks anyway, always appreciate someone trying to help.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rankings after UFC 118:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+125)
2. Atilak (+95)
3. Life b eZ (+75)
4. Dario03(+74)
5. Sideways222 (+59)
6. Servatose (+55)
7. UFCFAN89 (+54)
8. Indestructibl3 (+53)
9. Toroian(+52)
9. (tie) Toxic (+52)
11. Phiya (+46)
12. Guam68 (+43)
13. UFCFAN18 (+41)
13. (tie) Hawndo (+41)
15. Tyson2011 (+33)
16. Dakota? (+29)
17. Hellboy (+22)
18. Thelegend (+12)
19. TheGuRu (+8)


​*


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

God bless Franky Edgar, only thing keeping me in this.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Frankie, even with the belt, is a point scoring nightmare, he just physically cant finish people. 

also i feel the pain your no doubt feeling bez, watching whatever that was that happened to bj happen, was... unbelievable.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cerrone has a fight at the end of the month plus I got two title fights coming up they are both underdogs but they are in the fights.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Aoki in Dream 16 - hope for fast sub.
Bisping - UFC120 mainevent
Hardy - UFC120

I hope that Bibi will have one more fight.

Aoki propably will have another fight as always on Dynamite!! 31december

I have high hopes for winning this competition :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the update moving 2 guys up after UFN 22:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+125)
2. Atilak (+95)
3. Life b eZ (+75)
4. Dario03(+74)
5. Servatose (+63)
6. Sideways222 (+59)
7. Toroian(+54)
7. (tie) UFCFAN89 (+54)
9. Indestructibl3 (+53)
10. Toxic (+52)
11. Phiya (+46)
12. Guam68 (+43)
13. UFCFAN18 (+41)
13. (tie) Hawndo (+41)
15. Tyson2011 (+33)
16. Dakota? (+29)
17. Hellboy (+22)
18. Thelegend (+12)
19. TheGuRu (+8)


​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New Non paid ranks after UFC 119 and DREAM 16:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+125)
2. Atilak (+103)
3. Life b eZ (+75)
4. Dario03(+74)
5. Guam68 (+72)
6. Toxic (+70)
7. Servatose (+63)
8. Sideways222 (+59)
9. Toroian(+54)
9. (tie) UFCFAN89 (+54)
11. Indestructibl3 (+53)
12. Tyson2011 (+52)
13. Phiya (+46)
14. Hawndo (+43)
15. UFCFAN18 (+41)
16. Hellboy (+30)
17. Dakota? (+29)
18. Thelegend (+12)
19. TheGuRu (+8)


​*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> New Non paid ranks after UFC 119 and DREAM 16:
> 
> 
> *
> ...


God dammit.

I got rid of Werdum and grabbed Efrain BUT i really wanted Melvin Guillard and now im just going to slowly start moving down the list.

*Mike Swick* wont fight for a while and just lost.
*King Mo* wont fight for a while and just lost.
*Chael Sonnen* will be suspended for a year and just lost.
*Efrain Escudero* i have no idea what is even happening with him AND lost.

I made it as far as i can. Been nice being ranked.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am gonna take leap on the 30th


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

WEC 51 is in the books! :


*
1. Syxx Paq (+125)
2. Atilak (+103)
3. Dario03(+102)
4. Toxic (+89)
5. Life b eZ (+75)
6. Guam68 (+72)
7. Tyson2011 (+70)
8. Servatose (+63)
9. Sideways222 (+59)
10. Toroian(+54)
10. (tie) UFCFAN89 (+54)
12. Indestructibl3 (+53)
13. Phiya (+46)
13. (tie) Dakota? (+46)
15. Hawndo (+43)
16. UFCFAN18 (+41)
17. Hellboy (+30)
18. Thelegend (+12)
19. TheGuRu (+8)


​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Two people move up in pts. after Strikeforce's Diaz vs Noons show:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+125)
2. Atilak (+103)
3. Dario03(+102)
4. Toxic (+100)
5. Life b eZ (+94)
6. Guam68 (+72)
7. Tyson2011 (+70)
8. Servatose (+63)
9. Sideways222 (+59)
10. Toroian(+54)
10. (tie) UFCFAN89 (+54)
12. Indestructibl3 (+53)
13. Phiya (+46)
13. (tie) Dakota? (+46)
15. Hawndo (+43)
16. UFCFAN18 (+41)
17. Hellboy (+30)
18. Thelegend (+12)
19. TheGuRu (+8)


​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC 120 update:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+125)
2. Atilak (+116)
3. Dario03(+102)
4. Toxic (+100)
5. Life b eZ (+94)
6. Guam68 (+72)
7. Tyson2011 (+70)
8. Servatose (+63)
9. Sideways222 (+59)
10. Toroian(+54)
10. (tie) UFCFAN89 (+54)
12. Indestructibl3 (+53)
13. Phiya (+46)
13. (tie) Dakota? (+46)
15. Hawndo (+45)
16. UFCFAN18 (+41)
17. Hellboy (+30)
18. TheGuRu (+13)
19. Thelegend (+12)

​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC 121:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+125)
2. Atilak (+116)
3. Dario03(+102)
4. Toxic (+100)
5. Life b eZ (+94)
6. Guam68 (+72)
7. Tyson2011 (+70)
8. Servatose (+63)
9. Sideways222 (+59)
9. (tie) Indestructibl3 (+59)
10. Phiya (+57)
11. UFCFAN89 (+56)
12. Toroian(+54)
13. Dakota? (+46)
14. Hawndo (+45)
15. Thelegend (+43)
16. UFCFAN18 (+41)
17. Hellboy (+30)
18. TheGuRu (+13)


​*


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Any point for Aoki 1st round submission win?  October 24, 2010 against Yokthai Sithoar


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry, if he had fought at DREAM it would have but that was a DEEP show and they don't.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The NP FFL update for WEC 52 & UFC 122:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+125)
2. Atilak (+116)
3. Dario03(+102)
4. Toxic (+100)
5. Life b eZ (+94)
6. Phiya (+73)
7. Guam68 (+72)
8. Tyson2011 (+70)
9. Dakota? (+67)
10. Servatose (+63)
11. Toroian(+62)
12. Sideways222 (+59)
12. (tie) Indestructibl3 (+59)
14. UFCFAN89 (+56)
15. Hawndo (+45)
16. Thelegend (+43)
17. UFCFAN18 (+41)
18. Hellboy (+30)
19. TheGuRu (+13)


​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC 123 update:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+127)
2. Atilak (+116)
3. Life b eZ (+113)
4. Dario03(+102)
5. Toxic (+100)
6. Phiya (+89)
7. Guam68 (+80)
8. Servatose (+79)
9. Tyson2011 (+72)
10. Dakota? (+67)
11. Indestructibl3 (+64)
12. UFCFAN89 (+62)
12. (tie) Toroian(+62)
14. Sideways222 (+59)
15. Thelegend (+52)
16. Hawndo (+45)
17. UFCFAN18 (+41)
18. Hellboy (+30)
19. TheGuRu (+13)


​*


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Just curious, I've seen some things floating around saying Fitch will fight BJ, how would that get scored for me since I have both of them? Just add both totals to my score if they fight?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, so you have a winning fighter and a losing fighter on the same night. HitOrGetHit just had that on our FFL league cause his team has both Rampage and Machida on it. But they would have to fight each other in the next month or so to get your points in before the next draft for 2011.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

So when does this one end? Is it the 31st of December or does the season run into 2011 a bit?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We were gonna end it on the Dec. 31st Japanese event (DREAM Dyanamite) but UFC announced a New Year's day show so that's going to be the last one. (UFC 125). We'll have a new draft on Jan. 2nd and Andy will be up for grabs before his defense against Belfort for some lucky drafter.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

2 on one awesome night, TUF 12 Finale and Strikeforce: Hendo vs Babalu update:


*
1. Syxx Paq (+127)
2. Atilak (+116)
3. Life b eZ (+113)
4. Dario03(+102)
5. Guam68 (+101)
6. Toxic (+100)
7. Phiya (+89)
8. Tyson2011 (+80)
9. Servatose (+79)
10. Dakota? (+67)
11. Indestructibl3 (+64)
12. UFCFAN89 (+62)
12. (tie) Toroian(+62)
14. Sideways222 (+59)
15. Thelegend (+52)
16. Hawndo (+45)
17. UFCFAN18 (+43)
18. Hellboy (+30)
19. TheGuRu (+13)


​*


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

It looks like that competition comes down to Dario03 vs me 

I have 

Bibiano and Aoki and 14pts advantage

You have 

Cruz and Pettis


Aoki looks like non championship bout.. Damn Japanese organizations :confused02::confused03:

Good luck mate. Will be close!

(Crazy, as a fan I root for Pettis and Cruz.. As a competitor I want them to lose..)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Last WEC update and also UFC 124, one more FFL update and we're done for the year in a few weeks:


*
1. Dario03(+137)
2. Syxx Paq (+127)
3. Atilak (+116)
3. (tie) Servatose (+116)
3. (tie) Toxic (+116)
6. Life b eZ (+113)
7. Guam68 (+101)
8. Phiya (+91)
9. Tyson2011 (+80)
10. UFCFAN89 (+73)
11. Dakota? (+67)
12. Indestructibl3 (+64)
13. Toroian(+62)
14. Sideways222 (+59)
15. UFCFAN18 (+54)
16. Thelegend (+52)
17. Hawndo (+45)
18. Hellboy (+38)
19. TheGuRu (+13)
​*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

3rd place, not to bad for picking my team post draft.


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Too bad Mousasi is fighting under K-1 rules for Dynamite 2010. I was hopiung to make a final push at the top 3 with him defending his DREAM belt. Good season all


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Man I wish that amazing kick from Pettis would of got him a ko/tko. Or really I just wish Aldo was still fighting on the Jan 1st event. I wouldn't even be worried if he was, but I don't know now. Atilak is really close, and I'm not sure if anybody else has some fights coming up and are within distance.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I can get back to third if Kawajiri gets an early stoppage an early stoppage at Dynamite.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

hmph... come on andy, get me points, gonna have to find someone to get for carwin now tho...


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Syxx Paq said:


> hmph... come on andy, get me points, gonna have to find someone to get for carwin now tho...


Well as long as Edgar and Maynard fight, you'll win. Even if Maynard gets DQ'ed for some reason you'll tie.

I blame Brett Rogers, why did I ever pick him... I still don't know :laugh:


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations to Syxx Paq and dario3 raise01:

Bibiano and Aoki let me down :thumbsdown:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is it... our final standings for 2010, Dynamite and 125 included... drumroll please...


*
1. Syxx Paq (+142)
2. Dario03(+137)
3. Atilak (+128)
4. Servatose (+124)
5. Life b eZ (+121)
6. Toxic (+116)
7. Guam68 (+101)
8. UFCFAN89 (+99)
9. Phiya (+91)
10. Tyson2011 (+82)
11. UFCFAN18 (+81)
12. Dakota? (+67)
13. Indestructibl3 (+66)
14. Toroian(+62)
15. Hawndo (+60)
16. Sideways222 (+59)
17. Thelegend (+52)
18. Hellboy (+38)
19. TheGuRu (+13)
​*
And the 2010 Non Paid MMAF FFL Champ is...


Syxx Paq








I can't figure out how to put that image in your sig but you can have it anyway and most of all, you win 1.5 million credits.

Our 2nd place finisher wins 750 K credits... Dario03!

And our 3rd place winner gets 500 K... Atilak!

This afternoon we start drafting for 2011!
​


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

If only Aldo had fought  ... oh well second isn't to bad 

And I still blame Brett Rogers.

Good job Paq.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I honestly didn't expect for it to turn out like this what with being behind and putting all my eggs with a wrestler. 

Thanks to all who played and made it an enjoyable experience


----------

